

The Expedient, Desirable Product - mock
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/03/01/the-expedient-desirable-product/

======
vgr
Everybody too busy with their YC applications to discuss this? ;)

Venkat

~~~
mock
Apparently. I've been talking to Dorian about this stuff for the last year or
so, and I think he's got some real insight in places. Especially around
figuring out what to build and how long that might take.

~~~
vgr
well, hopefully there'll be a good crop of young startups coming out of this
round. YC is always an interesting spectator sport.

